# Tasking / Posting with girlfriend



## krimynal (29 May 2014)

Hello everyone , 

I just had a quick question , 

My unit told me that there was a good chance I was gonna be gone on a 8 month to 1 year tasking somewhere in Canada starting at the end of august.

Now the big question , Is is true that my girlfriend can't follow me if its a tasking , where as a posting she could follow me ??? 

You see where I am going with this he he ! 

Let's just say my girlfriend would really really like to follow me , so I was wondering if it was a 100% no-go for the girlfriend or if there could be possibility , if we were married or something else ( we were already thinking about it , but if it makes it possible because we are married , then , let's say it might happen sooner then expected ! ) 

thanks a lot !


----------



## ModlrMike (29 May 2014)

Generally, "spouses" don't accompany us on taskings. That being said, if you think you can satisfy all the requirements of the tasking, and her being with you will not incur additional costs to the Crown, or put you in financial difficulty, there should be no reasons against it. You would have to analyze the the following factors:

a. location;
b. duration;
c. nature of the task (work schedule etc);
d. accommodations (R&Q vs living out);
e. costs to you;
etc, etc, etc,

If this is a course, then the likely answer to your question is NO.


----------



## krimynal (29 May 2014)

from what I heard with my senior officer , basically I would probably be leaving for anywhere from 8 month to a year probably in Gagetown ( still not sure tho ) because I am currently in a Artillery unit , so that would be the best guess , since most of the guys on my unit gets some full time tasking overthere.  


Knowing that I live close to Montreal , Gagetown is still a bit far ( 8 hours drive ) so I know it could be possible ( yet unlikely ) that I drive back to my apartment , but if it's the only way , then I'll do it !

**edit** it's not a class , it's really only a full time job , because I was to transfer to reg force , but my unit says that I should do at least 2 full time ( close to a year each ) tasking in Gagetown before applying for a transfer , that would be the best way for me. 

From what I understood of what you said , basically I could , as long as it doesn't change anything for me towards the military itself , if I can provide for the apartment and everything , then that's my problem , but the military won't move me to Gagetown since it's only a tasking right ?


----------



## GINge! (9 Jun 2014)

if your CFTPO task dates are longer than 1 year, then you might be entitled to more than you think. Wish I knew more about Class B contracts to help. Go and speak to your OR if you are there >365 days. 

Less than a year, and you have the right idea. You might get lucky - maybe Gagetown has an empty ESQ they'll let you live in, instead of shacks? 

Class B call outs will help your CT application, but don't let that stop you from applying now.


----------



## krimynal (9 Jun 2014)

The officer in my unit told me that if I applied before going to Gagetown , they would most likely not send me to a full time tasking , since they could send someone who might not want to switch to reg forces afterwards.

I found the answer really weird but I do understand the logic behind it ......


----------



## trustnoone73 (27 Jun 2014)

So to clarify:

You are looking for full time employment
You have a girlfriend that you would like to keep
Your reserve unit/brigade has been sourced an 8 month - 12 month class B position that will see you tasked away from your unit
Your reserve unit may be hesitant to send you on the task because you might switch to the reg force and although they can get by without you for a year, they will miss you too much to let you go forever.
You leadership recommends you do multiple taskings prior to the reg force while know full well that 95%+ of those in the Reg Force have never done a Class B tasking ever.

You have to make some choices here:  One option is to foot the cost of moving your girlfriend to Gagetown while making a whopping 85% of what those on cost move postings make and no guarantee of employment after 8 months.
Option 2:  Make steps towards the goal you want which appears to be full time reg force employment.
Option 3:  Keep listening to your officer who is feeding you a line in order to use you to fill the CFTPO tasking briques and is basically feeding you BS so you can fill more CFTPO taskings for them down the road.

If you really want to tranfer to the Reg Force I recommend this.  Start today.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (31 Jul 2014)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> So to clarify:
> 
> You are looking for full time employment
> You have a girlfriend that you would like to keep
> ...



This x100.

If you want to go Reg Force, then put in your CT. Every day you wait before putting it in is a day longer before you can transfer. You don't need taskings to do it.

Do understand that the CT process can take a long time, and your CoC is notified automatically when you apply for CT (online). If you do want the full time work in Gagetown while this is happening, it may be in your interest to wait until you begin your tasking if you feel they'll pull the rug out from under you should you submit a CT application.

Apply the day you start the tasking. Don't let anyone hold up your career goals.


----------

